# Adjusting take-off speed of Tuff-Torq?



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

I did a big service on my old 1997 Sabre 2254 and the forward/reverse pedal transfer rod's bolts were a bit loose where you can adjust them back/front on the end of the rod that connects to the input lever / hydraulic shock absorber that is supposed to keep sudden motion into the box to a minimum. that piston is fine at damping. however, the smallest touch to the forward pedal will cause the lawn tractor to lurch forward and i can't imagine it's too good for the Hydro box. 

is there any external adjustment to make the initial take-up more smooth? Problem does not exist in reverse. I've now got more ground speed but I'm afraid of other people using it and pulling apart the Hydrostat diff...

Any advice welcome. -mog


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This may help you.
https://jdagccc.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/47696/0/filename/720+-+2048HV+2254+HV+2554HV.pdf (operator's manual).

OR,this one(downloadable service manual):http://n.manualdata.com/john-deere-...lawn-garden-tractor-service-repair-manual.pdf


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

JHN, i believe the problem is not with the Tuff Torq box but with the little shock absorber on the input linkage. i took the slack out of the forward/reverse input rod and have real good forward speed at the the cost of lowering/slowing the reverse speed. the little hydraulic shock is supposed to keep the shaft from jackrabbiting like a manual clutch if you let off to fast. I did a search and spoke to Deere today...the little shock is NLA and is $88 from Tuff-Torq. i think i can live w/o it...

Thanks for the help!!

Best regards from Australia-mog


----------

